# What I'm thankful for!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow, it has been such an incredible last few hunting seasons. I'm thankful to all the landowners for the opportunity to hunt. These truly are the good ol' days NOW! The site of Mallards swooping into a cornfield with reckless abandon, Pheasants flushing at your feet, good times in the field with family and friends. Unfortunatly there is much uncertainty with the future of hunting in N.D. I pray my boy get to experience all that I have and more. Speaking of my boy, I am most thankful for my family and I put together this little video tribute for my boy and our first three years in the field together. Feel free to check out. Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=41 ... m=text_url


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Rick,

That is awesome. With all the crap that flies around this website, it is good that we are all reminded about what it is all about!! And that is it!!! Very Cool!!! At least you got him wearing a Delta Hat!!!
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick

I agree with Dan... WOW!

THAT is an AWESOME video you put together... Thanks for sharing!

Man between you and Leo... thanks for helping us all remember what the real goal is...

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family

Ryan


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice Rick...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Brings back alot of memories,seems like yesterday my boys were that size.I always heard time flys as you get older and let me say it moves at mach speed.My kids are now 21 and 19 and we are still making memories but I sure do miss seeing them in my old jakets that hung to there ankles.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Geeze are you trying to make grown men cry????



That is one of the coolest things I have seen in a long time. That song always makes me think of learning to hunt with my DAD.

Very cool.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Gillbilly said:


> My kids are now 21 and 19 and we are still making memories but I sure do miss seeing them in my old jakets that hung to there ankles.


As a 20 year old, that statement hits home in a big way. Believe me, many of us miss being the ones in those much-too-large jackets. Just the other day I was thinking of things that I'm thankful for, and those types of moments are right up there with everything else.

Thanks a bunch Rick, for both sharing that with us, and for sharing the outdoors with your family. That's definitely one thing that many of us can relate to and be thankful for.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :wink:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Are you about on your way? I'll let you borrow my jacket this weekend, but you have to help butcher deer too. :wink:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> Are you about on your way? I'll let you borrow my jacket this weekend, but you have to help butcher deer too. :wink:


Leaving in about 45 minutes so I can take it slow and avoid the rutting deer. I figured I'll stop at Nelson and get one last use out of the duck decoys for the season. Got a few hours of sleep in so I'm good to go!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very well done Rick, I am very impressed; photo's and song choice are top notch !!!


----------



## Oguard (May 28, 2007)

What a great job. Yes, it seems like when I am hunting I always think back to the great times with my DAD.


----------



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

I am thankful that God has always provided me with everything I have ever needed !


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

All I can say is that was friggin' awesome Rick!!! Very fitting. :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

cool video!!! reminds me of my dad and i when i was younger.


----------



## hunters7 (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics. You're very lucky to have such a beautiful family and they're lucky to have a great sportsman dad!

God Bless you.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

great video cant believe my boy is going to turn twenty soon your video made me stop and think back about all the hunting and fishing we have done together. thanks!!


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.
Greg


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Mine started coming with at about 5-6 and started shooting at 9. 
Start looking for a NEF 28ga. (20ga kicks too much and you can get Bismuth for the 28) and a win. 1300 youth.
Took me 3 1/2 years to find the first one and the second wasn't bad but I think it may take longer than that now.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

Great job Rick, brings a tear to an old guys eye


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That is a really awesome video! Can you tell my father is just as excited for his first granddaughter to arrive? This picture was sent to me right after he put together my daughter's 'home away from home' crib. My shotgun on the left, and on the right-the smallest shotgun we have, which will in turn be hers next!!

http://i9.tinypic.com/7yd7w1t.jpg


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Way cool bud! Nice job!

Chris


----------



## BamaDU (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job Rick!!! I have those memories to with my Dad & Granddad. Still making'em with my kids.

I'm thankful for you Nodakers sharing your piece of the world. Made my first trip up with my oldest. That place is AWSOME!!..


----------

